# Maza's demeanour



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

There is Maza's demeanour for the dog show.What you think about that:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Maza is adorable, thats what I think








ANDREA~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very, very beautiful.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks,thanks...but we are sure something isn't good in her show demeanour.
What is the mistake?We want to her demeanour be perfect


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How old is Maza? Sometimes at puppy stages they can appear longer. Perhaps that's where she is now.

There is a lot more to consider in showing than just the stance. Bite, movement, both front and back, coat texture and overall personality when showing are all very important.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

> How old is Maza? Sometimes at puppy stages they can appear longer. Perhaps that's where she is now.
> 
> There is a lot more to consider in showing than just the stance. Bite, movement, both front and back, coat texture and overall personality when showing are all very important.[/B]


Maza is 5,5 months old.


----------

